# Bobcat 773 windows & heater/ac questions



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

Anyone have any new or used windows for sale for a 773g series machine?
What about a/c & heat?
How hard to install? Better to go with factory gear or aftermarket?

I'm quite mechanically inclined, is this something I should attempt myself or have it done my a mechanic?

How much will it cost if do-able?
Any details on how the ducts or whatever carries the air to the cab?
Reliability of equipment like this added to the machine afterwards? Would this equipment cause any problems with the machine in the future?

I've been running lexan screwed to the sides into the factory mounted holes, but I want to eventually obtain the sliding windows.

Anyone got anything?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

A/C was a factory option. So for get that. 

Call your dealer. You can get an entire cab enclosure kit. Which has the heater, cab, door, etc. I believe its around $3500.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

like he said, go price it. you will be SHOCKED as to the factory price.

doors are a PITA to get in and out of. boom has to be down all the way, if you leave the door open and raise the boom, goodby door.


----------

